

Next dotCloud – improved platform and pricing - mikexstudios
https://next.dotcloud.com/

======
kmfrk
If this is the same dotCloud I used to push to, the real value proposition are
the friendliness represented in both the interface and the people behind it
offering the most patient customer support a hopeless idiot like myself could
wish for.

It's hard to promote that stuff, but dotCloud was far and away the most
accessible PaaS at the time - and may still be.

It's not surprising that they're basing their tiers on it. it also looks like
the Sandbox is back!

~~~
mmccaff
Maybe not exactly the same?

The Docker technology was a by-product of the dotCloud product, which spun-off
to create the company Docker, Inc to focus on Docker. Docker Inc sold dotCloud
to the Berlin-based company cloudControl.

This appears to be a facelift coming from the new leadership.

Also, www.dotcloud.com references next.dotcloud.com with this language:

"Take the new and improved dotCloud PaaS on Google Compute Engine for a test-
drive."

Their old FAQ said that containers were pushed to AWS East, so it looks looks
like this is one thing that has changed. Actually, yes, here are some details
on the move from AWS to Google Compute Engine:

[http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/12/dotcloud-
pro...](http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/12/dotcloud-provides-
faster-more-reliable-PaaS-with-Google-Cloud-Platform.html)

~~~
dogweather
Thanks. At the time, it seemed like dotcloud was totally done, so this is
weird to see it again.

------
patja
Stating all of the prices as "per 30 days" has a bad smell to it.

Why not state them as monthly if that was the intent?

Or why not state it as hourly or annually if the intent is to slice it that
way?

The only reasons I can think to state it per 30 days is that there is a dark
pattern for revenue optimization hidden in there. Don't be different for the
sake of being different when it comes to pricing, especially on something
where folks are trying to compare your pricing to competitors.

I also think the "meh" acronym for memory hours is pretty unfortunate given
the negative connotations. "meh" is about the last thing you want people to
associate with your service.

~~~
pst
Prices are stated per 30 days to make them easier to evaluate. Since actual
pricing is per use and even pro-rated to the second the numbers would be
really small and not really helpful otherwise.

~~~
benologist
But only in September, April, June and November!

------
pmalynin
Those prices are so ridiculous, how can they even compete with DigitalOcean?

~~~
rckclmbr
I think they're more competing with the likes of heroku as opposed to digital
ocean.

------
hizanberg
If these are improved prices I'd hate to think what the original prices were.

With AWS getting so good now I can't see the appeal for anything like this in
future - I've got a dedicated PostgreSQL RDS instances which effectively
manages themselves (auto backups/updates), for much less than the prices their
charging for their MySql instances.

------
chubot
Hm, I didn't realize that dotCloud was acquired after they switched to being
Docker, Inc.:

[http://blog.dotcloud.com/dotcloud-paas-joins-
cloudcontrol](http://blog.dotcloud.com/dotcloud-paas-joins-cloudcontrol)

------
ThinkBeat
Hmm.

On their front page, all the way down on their page, there is a banner I
presume lists prominent clients. Among those listed is Google Compute Engine.

Are they saying that Google Compute Engine runs on top of dotCloud? Or the
public site that GCE runs on?

~~~
retrack
I can confirm the new Dotcloud runs on top of GCE

